# Auto Fogs w/ Headlights



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

One more question all. I'd like my fogs to automagically come on when my headlights do. However, I can't seem to figure it out... or is this something I can do with ODB11?

Thanks in advance!

~Spritz


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Pull the light switch knob out towards you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

macaddict said:


> Pull the light switch knob out towards you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I know how to turn on the fog lights. However, if you leave the fog lights pulled out, then your headlights are always on... so you need to manually turn them off or on.

What i'd like is for the fogs to turn on with the headlights, and off with the headlights.

~Spritz


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Spritzup said:


> Yes, I know how to turn on the fog lights. However, if you leave the fog lights pulled out, then your headlights are always on... so you need to manually turn them off or on.
> 
> What i'd like is for the fogs to turn on with the headlights, and off with the headlights.
> 
> ~Spritz


Not true. If you leave them in “Auto”, the fog lights will come on at the same time as the headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

macaddict said:


> Not true. If you leave them in “Auto”, the fog lights will come on at the same time as the headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can confirm that when I leave the switch set to Auto and pulled out (to turn on Fogs) that the headlights come on and stay on.

~Spritz


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Spritzup said:


> I can confirm that when I leave the switch set to Auto and pulled out (to turn on Fogs) that the headlights come on and stay on.
> 
> ~Spritz


I stand corrected. You are right. Just tested it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Spritzup said:


> I can confirm that when I leave the switch set to Auto and pulled out (to turn on Fogs) that the headlights come on and stay on.....


You never, ever would have the fogs on without the taillights, so the auto position is never an option. News Flash: fog lights are for driving in foggy conditions, not for cruising around the high school parking lot.


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> ...I'd like my fogs to automagically come on when my headlights do. However, I can't seem to figure it out... or is this something I can do with ODB11?...


I would like to do this also.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Spritzup said:


> I'd like my fogs to automagically come on when my headlights do


Not possible, in Auto mode.
Pretty much every enthusiast VW owner has wanted that, but you can only manually do it


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not possible, in Auto mode.
> Pretty much every enthusiast VW owner has wanted that, but you can only manually do it


I'm confused. Why would anyone want the fogs on when there isn't foggy conditions? Also, if functioning in Auto, would the be times the fogs would be on with no headlights, and more importantly, no taillights.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What is the obsession on here (over many models) with fogs and having them on with the highs, on with something else, on with this, on with that. :laugh:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> What is the obsession on here (over many models) with fogs and having them on with the highs, on with something else, on with this, on with that. :laugh:


Because turning them on is sooo hard.....


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Just curious... 

Why would you have them turned on?

Fog lights are specially designed for use in, you guessed it, fog.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

For more light, is my assumption


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Why would you have them turned on?
> 
> Fog lights are specially designed for use in, you guessed it, fog.



I live in an extremely snowy area. When winter hits, the lane markers and road edge becomes harder to see. To that end, I always have (and continue to do so) replace my fogs with yellow bulbs to have better contrast on the road... it also helps in heavy down pours.

Now in the Summer months turning them on manually is fine, because they rarely need to be on. But in Winter, it's a much bigger deal.

~Spritz


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> I live in an extremely snowy area. When winter hits, the lane markers and road edge becomes harder to see. To that end, I always have (and continue to do so) replace my fogs with yellow bulbs to have better contrast on the road... it also helps in heavy down pours.
> 
> Now in the Summer months turning them on manually is fine, because they rarely need to be on. But in Winter, it's a much bigger deal.
> 
> ~Spritz


Same, yellow fogs when you actually have conditions that warrant fog use are great - I have yellow fog covers with bright LEDs on my Atlas and they are great in those conditions. However, I see many that want them on with highs (why?) and all the time (again, why?). I think it's driven by wanting to look cool I guess.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

KarstGeo said:


> I think it's driven by wanting to look cool I guess.


..and Circle gets the Square!! 

I for one, drive with my fog lights on because I prefer the appearance of my car (and others) when fog lights are on with the headlights.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I like having my fogs on for visibility on the sides of the road. I live in a rural area with a lot of deer and a few moose. The fogs project out to the sides quite a bit and catch the eyes of the deer. Has saved my bacon, and my Atlas, more than once already. I've coded the fogs to stay on with the high beams for this same reason.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

rocknfreak said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Why would you have them turned on?
> 
> Fog lights are specially designed for use in, you guessed it, fog.


Exactly. Fogs should never be used on clear nights. Inclement weather only. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## barbados11 (Apr 21, 2014)

True, at least in the U.S.. You need to swap your switch to a Euro one. In the U.S. we need crazy laws because people, for example, to have more brightness, will use fogs on all the time and aimed very high. For fogs to work really well IN THE FOG they need to have extreme cutoff. When used with regular headlights they don't help much at all. In Europe, you can be fined for using fog lights if it's not foggy since they are only supposed to be used in the FOG, are bright, but have an extreme cut off!!!



Spritzup said:


> I can confirm that when I leave the switch set to Auto and pulled out (to turn on Fogs) that the headlights come on and stay on.
> 
> ~Spritz


----------



## LostinSD (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry, leaving your fog lights on when it's not foggy does not make you or your car look cool, it only annoys and blinds other drivers. 

Drivers with their fog lights on all the time are in the same category as drivers of diesel pickups who put in a new chip and exhaust so their trucks are noisier and can belch out clouds of soot. One may just as well walk around farting all the time. It has the same effect; not a good thing. 

If you think you NEED fog lights to be cool then you have some self-esteem issues.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I am glad that I am not the only one who has a rational thinking about FOG lights. 

I wish they would give you a ticket in Alabama for that aswell, but they don't. /Offtopic


Anyway, like other mentioned, you need a EURO switch. I don't know if you can just take one from a TIGUAN as an example, because they have the TIGUAN in europe as well.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

How about you DON'T leave your fog lights on with headlights, always, especially in city driving.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MacGruber said:


> How about you DON'T leave your fog lights on with headlights, always, especially in city driving.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not possible, in Auto mode.
> Pretty much every enthusiast VW owner has wanted that, but you can only manually do it


On the Atlas it was possible. The only thing was, by pulling out the fog switch in auto, it would turn on all the lights all the time. Just like BMW/Mini. Good at night, not good during the day. But it worked half the time, and eliminated the stupid cornering fogs. The interesting thing was you could not put the lights in parking position with fogs, which is normally why people put in euro switches.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....The only thing was, by pulling out the fog switch in auto, it would turn on all the lights all the time......


Who would drive in fog without the headlights/taillights on?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

ice4life said:


> On the Atlas it was possible. The only thing was, by pulling out the fog switch in auto, it would turn on all the lights all the time. Just like BMW/Mini. Good at night, not good during the day. But it worked half the time, and eliminated the stupid cornering fogs. The interesting thing was you could not put the lights in parking position with fogs, which is normally why people put in euro switches.


What exactly is "stupid" for cornering fog lights?

They help, and they are not on 24/7, so they won't blind other drivers.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> What exactly is "stupid" for cornering fog lights?
> 
> They help, and they are not on 24/7, so they won't blind other drivers.


:thumbup: "Because if VW did it that way, it must be wrong"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rocknfreak said:


> What exactly is "stupid" for cornering fog lights?
> 
> They help, and they are not on 24/7, so they won't blind other drivers.


I prefer when they are in the headlight housing rather than the fog light. Makes it seem like one is out.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....Makes it seem like one is out.


Are you really that insecure with yourself?


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

OBD11 will let you code the fogs to turn on with headlights on, and fogs on with drls on. No need for the euro switch if you go this route. I was able to do this on my 2017 GLI, but need to try it on my new Atlas though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cuco_GLI said:


> OBD11 will let you code the fogs to turn on with headlights on, and fogs on with drls on. No need for the euro switch if you go this route. I was able to do this on my 2017 GLI, but need to try it on my new Atlas though....


Fogs always are on with headlights. You don't drive in fog without headlights/taillights.


----------



## EStrait39 (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone here know what fog lights are, or how fog even works? I have never been blinded by anyone with their fog lights on during a clear night... never. Fog lights are pointed down, to illuminate under the fog... which is how fog works. Fog hovers about 18 inches above the surface, so if fog lights were "blinding" then they're probably aftermarket with poor alignment. I use them every night, if you're in the drivers' seat looking at 2 o'clock and 10 o'clock and flash the fog lights on and off, you'll notice how much extra they illuminate... one of the reasons they have the cornering feature. If you have a problem with fog lights being used without fog then you should also have a problem with fog lights being used while cornering.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

EStrait39 said:


> Does anyone here know what fog lights are, or how fog even works? I have never been blinded by anyone with their fog lights on during a clear night... never. Fog lights are pointed down, to illuminate under the fog... which is how fog works. Fog hovers about 18 inches above the surface, so if fog lights were "blinding" then they're probably aftermarket with poor alignment. I use them every night, if you're in the drivers' seat looking at 2 o'clock and 10 o'clock and flash the fog lights on and off, you'll notice how much extra they illuminate... one of the reasons they have the cornering feature. If you have a problem with fog lights being used without fog then you should also have a problem with fog lights being used while cornering.


:thumbup::thumbup: What he said.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

I played with OBDeleven this morning but found out that the electronics control module on the Atlas doesn’t take long coding like other VWs but is only tweak-able through adaptation channels. Having said that I am able to access the adaptation channels but they are all in german and I have no idea where to start. I will have to ask around to see if some one has already ventured into testing-tweaking the channels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

